# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  شیوه ی مطالعه ی عربی ( مبحثی یا درس به درس ) ؟ + تعداد تست ماتریس (هندسه تحلیلی) ؟

## hamishe.gham

سلام دوستان من توی گام اول گزینه ی دو ثبت نام کردم حالا چند سوال واسم پیش اومده

مثلا عربی رو درس به درس آزمون میگیرن اما کتاب هایی که برای عربی هست (ایادفیلی دارم خودم) به صورت مبحثی درس داده (همه ی معلم ها هم میگن مبحثی بخونید) حالا من چه جوری بخونم؟

یا مثلا ماتریس تو کنکور نمیاد اما اینا ازمون میگیرن

حالا من چی کار کنم؟

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

دمت گرم با اين سوالت:-‏*اول بگ فرصت ثبت نام گام اول تا کیه؟در مورد برنامه ای هم که بت دادن یه توضیح بده ممنون

----------


## M a h d i

> دمت گرم با اين سوالت:-‏*اول بگ فرصت ثبت نام گام اول تا کیه؟در مورد برنامه ای هم که بت دادن یه توضیح بده ممنون


میخواین برا سال دیگه بخونین؟
برا من sms اومد تا 4 تیر تمدید شد
من پارسال گام اولش را نوشتم حالا بازم برا پیام دادن خخخ:yahoo (4):

طرحشا من دوست نداشم برنامه خیلی سنگین هست من با اون دوستام که نوشته بودیم هیچ کدوم نتونستیم رو برنامه اش پیش بریم

----------


## M a h d i

> سلام دوستان من توی گام اول گزینه ی دو ثبت نام کردم حالا چند سوال واسم پیش اومده
> 
> مثلا عربی رو درس به درس آزمون میگیرن اما کتاب هایی که برای عربی هست (ایادفیلی دارم خودم) به صورت مبحثی درس داده (همه ی معلم ها هم میگن مبحثی بخونید) حالا من چه جوری بخونم؟
> 
> یا مثلا ماتریس تو کنکور نمیاد اما اینا ازمون میگیرن
> 
> حالا من چی کار کنم؟


کی گفته ماتریس نمیاد
سوال 4 ام کنکور پارسال تجربی(91) ماتریس بود

----------


## masoumeh_n

> سلام دوستان من توی گام اول گزینه ی دو ثبت نام کردم حالا چند سوال واسم پیش اومده
> 
> مثلا عربی رو درس به درس آزمون میگیرن اما کتاب هایی که برای عربی هست (ایادفیلی دارم خودم) به صورت مبحثی درس داده (همه ی معلم ها هم میگن مبحثی بخونید) حالا من چه جوری بخونم؟
> 
> یا مثلا ماتریس تو کنکور نمیاد اما اینا ازمون میگیرن
> 
> حالا من چی کار کنم؟



سلام 
خب یه مشاور به من گفتن اصلا نیازی نیست که گزینه دویاهرجای دیگه ثبت نام کنید آخه فقط پول حروم کردنه
بجاش باید کلاسای کنکور حتما حتما حتما بریم چون خیلی نکات کنکوری هست که مانمیدونیم

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

> میخواین برا سال دیگه بخونین؟برا من sms اومد تا 4 تیر تمدید شدمن پارسال گام اولش را نوشتم حالا بازم برا پیام دادن خخخ:yahoo (4):طرحشا من دوست نداشم برنامه خیلی سنگین هست من با اون دوستام که نوشته بودیم هیچ کدوم نتونستیم رو برنامه اش پیش بریم


والا محدی جان با این وضعیتی که الان دارم اره میخوام بنویسم.البته دیگه روم نمیشه به کسی بگم واسه همین هیشکی نمیدونه می خوام برم بنویسم.اما در مورد سنگینیه برنامه بگم که کلا برنامه تابستون همه موسسه ها سنگینه.

----------


## اسطوره

> سلام دوستان من توی گام اول گزینه ی دو ثبت نام کردم حالا چند سوال واسم پیش اومده
> 
> مثلا عربی رو درس به درس آزمون میگیرن اما کتاب هایی که برای عربی هست (ایادفیلی دارم خودم) به صورت مبحثی درس داده (همه ی معلم ها هم میگن مبحثی بخونید) حالا من چه جوری بخونم؟
> 
> یا مثلا ماتریس تو کنکور نمیاد اما اینا ازمون میگیرن
> 
> حالا من چی کار کنم؟


کی گفته ماتریس توی کنکور نمیاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟ شما نا سلامتی کنکور دارید!

----------


## amirsalarsh

> سلام 
> خب یه مشاور به من گفتن اصلا نیازی نیست که گزینه دویاهرجای دیگه ثبت نام کنید آخه فقط پول حروم کردنه
> بجاش باید کلاسای کنکور حتما حتما حتما بریم چون خیلی نکات کنکوری هست که مانمیدونیم


بهتون تضمین میدم تمامی نکاتی که برای جواب دادن به تست های کنکور لازم دارید توهمه کتاب های کمک آموزشی هست.
تضمینم بخاطراینه که تو شهرما کلا ازهردرس 1 معلم هست که کنکوردرس میده وهمشون تومدرسه ماهستن.وما حتی برای دین وزندگی اصلا معلم کنکوری نداریم وهرساله بچه هاخودشون دین وزندگی میخونن.معلم فقط میادسرکلاس وازرو متن میخونه ومیره!!!!!
اینارو گفتم که بگم آزمون مهمتراز کلاس کنکوره واگه کتاب تست های معتبر روبخونی هیچی برای رتبه خوب شدن کم نداری(نظرشخصی)

----------


## M a h d i

> والا محدی جان با این وضعیتی که الان دارم اره میخوام بنویسم.البته دیگه روم نمیشه به کسی بگم واسه همین هیشکی نمیدونه می خوام برم بنویسم.اما در مورد سنگینیه برنامه بگم که کلا برنامه تابستون همه موسسه ها سنگینه.


منم وضعیت اصا خوب نیست احتمالا منم میخونم برا سال دیگه
در مورد این که برا سال دیگه  بخونید یا نه صاحب اختیارید
ولی اولش به خودت یکم استراحت بده بعد دوباره اگه خواستی شروع کن
الان بخوای گام اولا بنویسی چون برنامه اش از اول تابستون شروع میشه خسته میشی

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

> منم وضعیت اصا خوب نیست احتمالا منم میخونم برا سال دیگهدر مورد این که برا سال دیگه  بخونید یا نه صاحب اختیاریدولی اولش به خودت یکم استراحت بده بعد دوباره اگه خواستی شروع کنالان بخوای گام اولا بنویسی چون برنامه اش از اول تابستون شروع میشه خسته میشی


نمی دونم والا چی بگم از خستگی كه نگو اره واقعا خيلی خستم حالا تا خدا چی بخواد مرسی دادا از توصيت

----------


## angel

> سلام دوستان من توی گام اول گزینه ی دو ثبت نام کردم حالا چند سوال واسم پیش اومده
> 
> مثلا عربی رو درس به درس آزمون میگیرن اما کتاب هایی که برای عربی هست (ایادفیلی دارم خودم) به صورت مبحثی درس داده (همه ی معلم ها هم میگن مبحثی بخونید) حالا من چه جوری بخونم؟
> 
> یا مثلا ماتریس تو کنکور نمیاد اما اینا ازمون میگیرن
> 
> حالا من چی کار کنم؟


اولن کی گفته ماتریس نمیاد تو کنکور؟؟؟ دوما عربی رو مبحثی بخون اما اول درس رو از رو کتاب بخون بعد تمرین ها رو حل کن و خودت همه خط به خط کتابو ترجمه کن بعد خط به خط اعراب و تحلیل صرفی کن بعد مثلا اگه درس راجع به تمییز بود برو ایاد فیلی تمییز رو کامل بخون و ببین تو کارگاه ترجمه چه نکته ای رو توضیح داده برو از ایادفیلی بخون به همین ترتیب

----------


## angel

> دمت گرم با اين سوالت:-‏*اول بگ فرصت ثبت نام گام اول تا کیه؟در مورد برنامه ای هم که بت دادن یه توضیح بده ممنون


اما من از هرکی پرسیدم گفته عالیه تابستونش الانم که خودم برنامشو گرفتم 6 تا واحد 75 دقیقه ای در روز داره که میشه حدودا 7 ساعت و نیم که به نظر من و خیلیا کاملا مناسب و حساب شدس.حتما شرکت کن دی وی دی هاش عالیه توی تدریساش گام اول بهترین طرحه تابستونیه در حال حاضر

----------


## hamishe.gham

خیلی متشکر از پاسخ های دوستان ولی خوب هیشکی جواب منو نداد

انجل عزیز خوب اون چیزی که شما میگی مبحثی نیست دیگه درس به درسه

ماتریس هم توی هندسه تحلیلی گفته میشه و سوالاتی که میاد از اون کتابه و نیازی به ماتریس دوم نیست (تا جایی که من شنیدم)

----------


## Parniya

عنوان تاپیک ویرایش شد  :Yahoo (107): 



پست های نامربوط هم حذف شد!               

بحث نامربوط با تاپیک ممنوع  :Y (682):

----------

